# Monmouth County Fair



## tell you what bbq (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all...I MAILED MY APPLICATION TODAY!!  First ever try @ a Q-comp.  I figured if I mail it...then I'm committed.  

I NEED TO GET SMOKIN'!!!  Not even CONSIDERING 'award' just HELL-BENT on figgerin' out home to MAKE SURE I have my meat done in time fo' TURN IN!!!

12noon...12:30....1pm...1:30.....

LET'S GET SMOKIN'!!!!

It's gunna be AMATEUR HOUR @ the FAIR!!!


----------

